# how long should I wait til I start my second cycle



## savinurlife7787 (Apr 22, 2011)

Been off test e 500 wk for a couple months now. I got my new stuff in by vioxx, Supertest 400, tren 100 and winstrol 50. When can I start this cycle. And if any body has any tips on how to cycle the three I would greatly appreciate it. Also have a few bottles of cyp 250 I can add if suggested. Clomid on hand too.


Age 24
height 6
weight 195
bf 8 percent
training. 3 years natural/ just begun aas


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 22, 2011)

some people say time off = time on + pct

the only real way to tell is via blood tests

 . . also, tren and stanazol can wreak havoc on your nuts . . definately source some hcG to run on-cycle.


----------



## NYCDiesel (Apr 23, 2011)

How much tren you got ? And I'm assuming ace ? What I would do is run 400-600MG of test weekly, along with 100MG EOD of the tren. The last six weeks of the cycle throw in the winny 50mgs daily, good luck


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 23, 2011)

savinurlife7787 said:


> Been off test e 500 wk for a couple months now. I got my new stuff in by vioxx, Supertest 400, tren 100 and winstrol 50. When can I start this cycle. And if any body has any tips on how to cycle the three I would greatly appreciate it. Also have a few bottles of cyp 250 I can add if suggested. Clomid on hand too.


 
It all depends on blood work really imho as to when you can cycle again, feel or time doesn't cut it for me. 

as far as i know supertest 400 is a sust-type blend and the only tren vioxx prodcue is tren ace so if you were to use both it would mean at least eod pinning if not ed with the tren ace.

you would also need some caber or prami on hand for prolactin gyno with tren and should really have an ai for the test too. 
in terms of cycle layout my ideal would be;
1-12 supertest 400 @ 75 mg ed
1-6 or 1-10 tren @50mg ed
9-15 stanazolol @ 50mg ed
pct day after last shot of winny
i'd also personally either use a HCG or HMG shock in the last 2 weeks of stanazalol, but thats just me.

and i like to use nolva, clomid, exemestane and caber in my 19-nora pcts


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2011)

savinurlife7787 said:


> Been off test e 500 wk for a couple months now. I got my new stuff in by vioxx, Supertest 400, tren 100 and winstrol 50. When can I start this cycle. And if any body has any tips on how to cycle the three I would greatly appreciate it. Also have a few bottles of cyp 250 I can add if suggested. Clomid on hand too.
> 
> 
> Age 24
> ...


 

Probably can start soon. 

What are your goals for this cycle?


----------



## PRIDE. (Apr 23, 2011)

Like has been said above, get your blood work done and see where your body stands. Your body will dictate when it's time to start and stop.


----------



## tupin (Apr 23, 2011)

At your age it is absolutely critical that you know that your HPTA is back to normal before you cycle. You could really damage your endocrine system because you're young. Be safe.


----------



## stiphy (Apr 23, 2011)

I agree with others.  Blood work is cheap, around 50 bucks.  But in general time on = time off.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 23, 2011)

stiphy said:


> I agree with others. Blood work is cheap, around 50 bucks. But in general time on = time off.


 
ahhh the advantages of the NHS free everything blood tests, gear mmmm mmmm I do love my free shabang


----------



## Hench (Apr 23, 2011)

trapzilla said:


> ahhh the advantages of the NHS free everything blood tests, gear mmmm mmmm I do love my free shabang



What do you say to get the free bloodwork? Tired, low sex drive ect?


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 23, 2011)

Hench said:


> What do you say to get the free bloodwork? Tired, low sex drive ect?


 
usually just be upfront and say used gear for x weeks done xyz for pct want to check levels please, is legal to use in UK so no LE issues can arise.

if i'm dealing with a new dock will usually say prohormones as there is not legality issues at all or will use the tiredness, sexs drive line


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 23, 2011)

50 bucks ain't much to ensure where your at... Theres a thread about it somewhere, think on another site, ill copy/paste it here....


----------



## Poopypants (Apr 23, 2011)

* originally posted here....
Cheap Bloodwork - How to Get It WITHOUT Insurance - Anabolicminds.com
*


> Getting bloodwork done, whether it be on-cycle or post-cycle, is always strongly recommended when running any type of AAS cycle. However, many people often neglect to do this based on cost, and the fact that a doctor visit is usually required. Here is how to get bloodwork done very cheaply by scheduling your blood panel on-line, without going to the doctor, and without the need for medical insurance.
> 
> The testing will be done by Labcorp, so as long as you can get to a Labcorp office, you can use this option. There is a trick to getting this done cheaply, so read on.
> 
> ...



I've read of many other members successfully using this method, it works and I will be utilizing it come june before I start my next cycle.


----------

